# neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€



## Evgasüchtiger (4. August 2014)

*neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Moin Moin,

 werde mir in den nächsten Monaten einen neuen Monitor zulegen zu 80 % zum gamen ( BF3/4 , C3 ; TR , grid 2 usw )

 welcher der beiden ist besser? der LG hat die besseren Daten laut Papier. Bei dem Dell  schrecken mich die 8ms ab.


https://geizhals.de/?cmp=1040261&cmp=936781


----------



## Steveline (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Ich kann den Dell seit Samstag mein Eigen nennen und davor habe ich auch wegen den 8ms gezögert. Ich persönlich merke aber keinerlei Unterschiede in Shootern zu meinem vorherigen TN-Panel mit 2ms. Ich würde denn Dell nehmen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Ich würde auch zum Dell raten.
Bei Dell stimmen sogar meistens die Daten für die Reaktionszeit.
Beim LG bist du auch bei 11ms und da hat der schon Überschwinger.
Ausserdem ist Backlight nicht so gut.
Der Dell ist komplett flimmerfrei.


----------



## SaftSpalte (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> werde mir in den nächsten Monaten einen neuen Monitor zulegen zu 80 % zum gamen ( BF3/4 , C3 ; TR , grid 2 usw )
> 
> ...




mein Phillips hat 12 ms Grau zu grau (5ms iso) und ich merke gar nichts .. also sollten die 8 ms G to G nicht auffallen .


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

ok dann wird es wohl der Dell. aber wenn ihr noch bessere Vorschläge habt um 200€ dann her damit


----------



## blazin255 (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

iiyama ProLite XB2783HSU, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist ein wenig über dem Budget aber sehr zu empfehlen.
Hatte ich auch mal im Auge.

und ja ist 27" und keine 24".


----------



## GermanCity (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

@blazin255 Warum nicht die 24" Variante ? Hier : iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## TeCHno-FreaK (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Hat das A-MVA des iiyama nachteile gegenüber dem IPS des LG bis auf die Blickwinkelstabilität?


----------



## Painkiller (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

AMVA+ ist schneller als IPS, aber trotzdem ist das ganze immer noch Monitor abhängig. Einige empfinden die Farben als zu Blass. 
Ich persönlich ganz das nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

ok danke schon mal...

 persönlich finde ich den Dell schicker. Ist der der Dell denn auch besser von der Bildquali? und wie gesagt ich spiele meistens Egoshooter und Renngames.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Der Iiyama XB2483 ist schneller als der Dell U2414H, dafür hat der Dell bessere Farben.
Sehen wirst du das aber nur im direkten Vergleich.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Iiyama XB2483 ist schneller als der Dell U2414H, dafür hat der Dell bessere Farben.
> Sehen wirst du das aber nur im direkten Vergleich.



werde ich denn Probleme haben bei Egos und renngames?

 merke ich den Unterschied zu meinen jetzigen Monitor vom Inputlag ? möchte mich ja nicht verschlechtern 2ms vs 8ms

LG Flatron W2261VP Test 22-Zoll-Monitor

LG W2261VP 54,6 cm Widescreen TFT Monitor HDMI/ DVI-D: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Die angegeben 8ms sind nicht der Inputlag, sondern die Reaktionszeit.
Zu deinem LG finde ich im Test leider keine Angaben zur Reaktionszeit.
Der Inputlag ist 16ms und beim Dell so gut wie 0.


----------



## IluBabe (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Der iiyama nachteile gegenüber den 24 Zöllern ist die geringere ppi, entsprechend ist Schrift darauf unschärfer. Für nen Forenjunkie wie dich ungünstig.

Ich würde zum LG Electronics 24EB23PY-W weiß schon allein weil beim Prad Test die Gesamtlatenz mit 5,1 Millisekunden wirklich gut ist für nen IPS greifen und nicht zum Dell, dazu finden sich nur die Herstellerangaben und ohen Prad Test würde ich eh nix kaufen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

ok also werde ich von der Geschwindigkeit zu meinen jetzigen Moni keine Unterschied feststellen oder?

nur die rea von 2ms vs 8ms machen mir sorgen

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2009/test-lg-w2261vp.html

http://www.computeruniverse.net/products/90366934/lg-flatron-w2261vp-pf.asp


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2014)

IluBabe schrieb:


> Der iiyama nachteile gegenüber den 24 Zöllern ist die geringere ppi, entsprechend ist Schrift darauf unschärfer. Für nen Forenjunkie wie dich ungünstig.
> 
> Ich würde zum LG Electronics 24EB23PY-W weiß schon allein weil beim Prad Test die Gesamtlatenz mit 5,1 Millisekunden wirklich gut ist für nen IPS greifen und nicht zum Dell, dazu finden sich nur die Herstellerangaben und ohen Prad Test würde ich eh nix kaufen



Guck mal bei tftcentral, da findest du was zum Dell.
Und wenn du den Test mal richtig lesen würdest, dann könntest du erkennen, dass der LG das nur bei kräftigen Überschwang erreicht.
Deswegen ist das Backlight nicht so besonders gut.


----------



## blazin255 (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*



GermanCity schrieb:


> @blazin255 Warum nicht die 24" Variante ? Hier : iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU, 24" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Stimmt ich hab ganz vergessen das es denn als 24" gibt. 
Bin grad halt voll auf dem 27" Tripp, sorry.


@TE die Millisekunden die vom Hersteller angegeben sind, sind zu 90% gelogen. Es gibt Monitore die haben 2MS und in der Realität sind es 20.
Da hilft nur auf Prad lesen, obwohl ich denke das die auch ziemlich oft daneben liegen oder wirklich die besten Modelle kriegen.(keine montagsmodelle zum testen halt)
Aber mann kann sich auf Prad.de verlassen ist ein gutes Team hab soweit keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Hab meinen bekannten auch die Seite gezeigt die benutzen die nur noch  und kaufen die empfohlenen Geräte bis jetzt sind alle super zufrieden.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

also kann ich bei Dell sorgenlos zu greifen ?


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> also kann ich bei Dell sorgenlos zu greifen ?



Ja und wenn du Sorgen wegen der Reaktionszeit hast, dann leg 100 Euro drauf und nimm nen 144Hz Monitor.


----------



## dbilas (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Ich kann noch den Asus VX279 mit AH-IPS empfehlen
ist allerdings ein 27" und minimal über deinem Budget aber bin schwer begeistert was die Bildqualität und natürlich auch Design angeht.
Ich zocke so ziemlich alles damit, von Shooter (BF4, CS 1.6/CS:GO) bis hin zu Adventure
Asus VX279Q 68,6 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
hier als 23" Variante
http://www.amazon.de/VX239H-LED-Mon...F8&qid=1407170467&sr=1-1&keywords=Asus+VX239H





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yd-ZLC5Quro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*



dbilas schrieb:


> Ich kann noch den Asus VX279 mit AH-IPS empfehlen
> ist allerdings ein 27" und minimal über deinem Budget aber bin schwer begeistert was die Bildqualität und natürlich auch Design angeht.
> Ich zocke so ziemlich alles damit, von Shooter (BF4, CS 1.6/CS:GO) bis hin zu Adventure
> Asus VX279Q 68,6 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> ...



der sieht auch interessant aus  und ich habe den selben LG wie du  nur möchte ich halt etwas größeres also schwanke nun zwischen den Dell und Asus  hat der asus auch die Panel von LG ?


----------



## dbilas (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Gute frage 
Entweder LG oder Samsung aber wenn du auch den LG 22" besitzt, wirst du auch vom Asus begeistert sein

Ob der Dell besser ist, weiß ich nicht da ich diesen noch nicht live gesehen habe


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Bitte kauf deinen Monitor nicht nach dem Aussehen, sondern nach der Technik.


----------



## dbilas (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Ich denke da hat jeder andere Prioritäten. Ich kaufe auch ungern ein Auto was vollgestopft mit Technik ist, aber von der Karosserie hässlich wie die nacht ist.

Ich denke die Mischung macht es aber wie bereits geschrieben hat da jeder eine andere Priorität und eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau findet man nie


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

bei mir ist beides wichtig

 @jom

 welcher ist den technisch besser der dell oder asus? auch beste bildquali und in schnellen games am besten??? mehr will ich nicht wissen


----------



## dbilas (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Der Dell hat jedenfalls ein großen Pluspunkt was das einstellen betrifft. Höhenverstellung und Wandhalterung sucht man beim Asus leider vergebens

Wenn möglich, kannst du auch beide bestellen und selbst testen und dich dann entscheiden.

Ich jedenfalls bin vom Asus begeistert aber das hatte ich ja bereits geschrieben


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Tests lesen?
Oder mal das Forum durchstöbern die ersten 2Seiten hier kommen täglich 10mal die gleichen Fragen...sry das musste mal raus.
Und sich net alles vorn Ar. tragen lassen...
Welche besser ist kann man net genau sagen ausser es gibt gute Tests zu.
MMn hatte der Dell schon nen spürbaren Lag zum Asus kann ich nix sagen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*



dbilas schrieb:


> Ich denke da hat jeder andere Prioritäten. Ich kaufe auch ungern ein Auto was vollgestopft mit Technik ist, aber von der Karosserie hässlich wie die nacht ist.
> 
> Ich denke die Mischung macht es aber wie bereits geschrieben hat da jeder eine andere Priorität und eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau findet man nie


 
Ja klar ist ein schönes Aussehen nicht schlecht, aber zuerst sollte die Technik kommen.



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> bei mir ist beides wichtig
> 
> @jom
> 
> welcher ist den technisch besser der dell oder asus? auch beste bildquali und in schnellen games am besten??? mehr will ich nicht wissen


 
Der Dell, das hast du volle Ergonomie, nen flimmerfreies Bild, so gut wie keinen Inputlag und nen top Bild.
Und in schnellen Games am besten ist wie gesagt 144Hz, da kann kein 60Hz Monitor mithalten.



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> MMn hatte der Dell schon nen spürbaren Lag zum Asus kann ich nix sagen.



Und im Test von tftcentral steht, das er ungefähr nen Inputlag von 0,45ms hat.
Also irgendwas stimmt da dann nicht.


----------



## dbilas (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Darf ich fragen ob du den Dell selbst besitzt?


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Nein, deswegen beziehe ich mich auf den Test von tftcentral und die Aussagen mehrerer User hier im Forum.


----------



## dbilas (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Ah okay ich dachte du besitzt den Dell vielleicht selbst und berichtest aus deiner eigenen Erfahrung 
ich kann leider nichts zu dem sagen. Von der Ergonomie her ist der natürlich sehr sehr gut und Optisch macht er auch etwas her (für meinen geschmack)
Zum Asus gibt es hier noch ein Prad Test und zum Thema Latenzen:
PRAD | Test Monitor Asus MX279H


> Die Latenz ist ein wichtiger Wert für Spieler, wir ermitteln sie als Summe der Signalverzögerungszeit und der halben mittleren Bildwechselzeit. Beim MX279 messen wir die Signalverzögerung mit extrem kurzen 0,7 Millisekunden. Die halbe mittlere Bildwechselzeit ist mit nur 4,2 Millisekunden (AMA 100) ebenfalls sehr kurz. Die mittlere Gesamtlatenz von nur 6,2 Millisekunden stellt auch für sehr anspruchsvolle Gamer ein hervorragendes Ergebnis dar.


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Das Problem beim Asus ist einerseits, das er seine Geschwindigkeit mit kräftigen Überschwingern erkauft.
Und andererseits ist das Backlight nicht so der Bringer.
Das macht der Dell besser, er hat keine wirklich Überschwinger und sein Backlight ist flimmerfrei.


----------



## dbilas (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

naja, ich gucke gerade auf den Asus und es gibt kein flimmern und die Ausleuchtung ist ebenfalls dufte 
PS: Und vernachlässigen sollte man auch den Preis nicht. 200euro für ein 24" Dell mit jede menge Einstellungen gegen ein 27" Designer Stück für 231euro der sogar sparsamer ist


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Naja das flimmern nimmt man meist auch nur unterschwellig war und jeder Mensch reagiert da anders drauf.


----------



## dbilas (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

da hast du nicht unrecht 
Bin gespannt für was sich der TE entscheiden wird. Ich denke, er macht weder mit dem einen, noch mit dem anderen etwas falsch
Die Größte Bildfläche bekommt er jedenfalls beim Asus oder er nimmt auch bei dem die 23" Variante für 170€uro obwohl dann der Sprung von seinem bereits vorhandenen LG nicht groß ausfallen wird


----------



## JoM79 (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Ja mal gucken.
So lieber TE, wer soll nun dein Herzblatt sein


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

O,4 wohl kaum das wär ja schneller als nen TN^^
Ne mal ohne mist der Dell hatte wirklich für mich spürbaren Lag auch die Bildaufbauzeit war net die beste gerade beim wechsel hell ins dunkle.
Ich Pers. kenne jetzt nur 2 die nen spürbaren Lag haben  der Dell und der LG 27EA73LM-P bei dem rest war keiner zu merken z.b IPS277L oder auch Iiyama XB2483HSU-B1
Deshalb verlass ich mich auch net mehr auf Tests siehst ja der test sagt was anderes... das muss ja nix sagen deshalb ist wohl selber testen angesagt.


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

WAs hat denn bitte der Lag mit dem Paneltyp zu tun?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Weil TN nunmal am schnellsten ist und das was dahinter steckt.
Und da kann bei TFT was net stimmen mit 0.4 das ding wär schneller als der Eizo FS2333.
Wie gesagt ich hatte alles zum vergleich hier und bei dem Dell brauchte ich schon kein TN mehr weils so schon aufgefallen ist.
Ich bin bei sowas auch ziemlich pingelig aber wenns schon soweit geht das bei schnellen shooter das schon unspielbar macht (für mich!) dann ist das net so toll.
Das ist auf jedenfall net die mittleren Gesamtlatenz vom Dell.
Schade das Prad kein Test hat.
Ich will hier ja kein was ausreden aber es wurde ja um Meinungen gefragt und da kann ich nur das so sagen wie ich es erlebt hab^^
Stell doch einfach mal vsync an  und da merkste das das spiel total schwammig und verzögert ist weil dadurch der Lag nach oben getrieben wird.
Und so ist das beim Dell gewesen nur das kein vsync an war.
Ok du hast nen 144Hz da merkste das bestimmt net aber mit allen 60Hz Monitore ist das so wenn vsync an ist.


----------



## dbilas (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Daher empfehle ich auch immer selbst zu testen und zu entscheiden
Die ganzen Test die man nachlesen kann, können bei einer Kaufentscheidung helfen aber wenn man selbst testet, bringt dies einem deutlich mehr.
Bei Prad (was noch die beste Seite ist) wird geschrieben, das der Asus ab und an mit banding (von grauen und blauen Farben) zu kämpfen hat aber mir viel diesbezüglich noch nichts auf und ich bin diesbezüglich durch mein Hobby Heimkino eigentlich sehr Empfindlich. Allerdings habe ich den Monitor auch mit entsprechenden Bildern/Filme kalibriert

naja, mal schauen für was sich der TE entscheidet


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Eben man kommt schon ums selber Testen net drumrum ist zwar auch net das beste bestellen und dann wieder zurück wenns net passt aber was willste machen.
Der 0815Kunde geht in Saturn oder Blödmarkt und kauft einfach nen Monitor und lässt sich noch dummes zeug von den an de backe labern^^.
Gibt ja keine mögl. sonst zu testen mit Spiele im MM zeigen se dir nen Vogel wenn da da anfängst die sollen mal BF reinschmeißen
Und ohne stress im MM oder Saturn was tauschen geht net hab ich noch nie erlebt das das reibungslos ging deshalb kauf ich Elektro sachen nur noch online Ausnahmen gibts natürlich.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. August 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Weil TN nunmal am schnellsten ist und das was dahinter steckt.
> Und da kann bei TFT was net stimmen mit 0.4 das ding wär schneller als der Eizo FS2333.
> Wie gesagt ich hatte alles zum vergleich hier und bei dem Dell brauchte ich schon kein TN mehr weils so schon aufgefallen ist.
> Ich bin bei sowas auch ziemlich pingelig aber wenns schon soweit geht das bei schnellen shooter das schon unspielbar macht (für mich!) dann ist das net so toll.
> ...



Welchen ips Monitor empfiehlst du denn....wo ich keine Inputlags in shootern mit habe...?


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Weil TN nunmal am schnellsten ist und das was dahinter steckt.
> Und da kann bei TFT was net stimmen mit 0.4 das ding wär schneller als der Eizo FS2333.
> Wie gesagt ich hatte alles zum vergleich hier und bei dem Dell brauchte ich schon kein TN mehr weils so schon aufgefallen ist.
> Ich bin bei sowas auch ziemlich pingelig aber wenns schon soweit geht das bei schnellen shooter das schon unspielbar macht (für mich!) dann ist das net so toll.
> ...


 
Nochmal, der Inputlag hat rein garnichts mit dem Panel zu tun.
Es gibt TN mit hohem Inputlag und IPS mit niedrigem.

Der Dell hat ne mittlere Reaktionszeit von 8,9ms und die 0,4ms sind der Inputlag. 

Und ich spiele mit Vsync, da ich sonst Tearing habe.
Ich bin auch nicht wirklich empfindlich was den Inputlag angeht, habe auch mal BF3 aufm Fernseher gezockt und das ging auch.


----------



## dbilas (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*



> Eben man kommt schon ums selber Testen net drumrum ist zwar auch net das beste bestellen und dann wieder zurück wenns net passt aber was willste machen.


so sehe ich das auch
Auch im Bereich Heimkino blieb mir damals nichts anders übrig, als mit nem USB-Stick bewaffnet die Fachgeschäfte (kein Blödmarkt ) abzuklappern und in den eigenen Vier Wänden zu testen.
Nichts anderes bleibt einem bei Monitoren übrig und nach Kalibrierung und direkten Vergleich, sollte man sich dann für das bessere Produkt entscheiden


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Also da muss ich leider passen wie gesagt der einzgste ist nur noch der LG IPS277L ist leider 27" und gibts seit neusten nur noch gebraucht jedenfalls bei Amazon.
Oder der Iiyama XB2483HSU-B1 hat dafür leider Blasse Farben.
-200 gibts da leider net soviel.
Bestell beide und teste^^
Das muss du ja net mit bekommen ich kenne soviele leute die am TV zocken oder auf nen ultra lahmen Monitor und die fällt das garnet auf wenn man sagt *ey bekommste das net mit das total verzögert und schwammig* dann kommt immer nur  nö lol.
@JoM mit was hat es sonst zu tuhen?
Wie es angesteuert wird?
Türlich gibts auch lahme TN´s streite ja keiner ab^^
Klar kanns auch an anderen sachen liegen was den Input in de höhe treibt.
Es geht um die Gesamtlatenz und da leg ich meine hand ins feuer das die net bei 0,4 liegt da wäre er ja der schnellste IPS den es z.Z gäbe von der Latenz und das würde sich schon in de Foren bemerkbar machen^^ die gesamt Reaktionsverhalten ist wieder was anderes.
Thema TV kann ich überhaupt net zocken da bekomm ichs gruseln
Bin jetzt erstmal raus gn8


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Richtig, der Inputlag bezeichnet nur die Signallaufzeit von z.B. einem Mausklick und der Ausführung auf dem Bildschirm.
Was du wahrscheinlich meinst ist die Gesamtlatenz bestehend aus Inputlag und Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## dbilas (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*



> Thema TV kann ich überhaupt net zocken da bekomm ichs gruseln


Kommt immer auf den TV an
Die Sony Bravia sind noch am besten zum zocken geeignet


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Na das ist  alles Subjektive^^
Ich kann davon nix abgewinnen Konsole spiel ich net und mit PC am TV das geht garnet.


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Habs einfach probiert wie das ist.
Und ich spiel auch mitm PC aufm Fernseher, aber nur wenn es ein Spiel mit Controller ist, z.B. DMC, Darksiders, Grid usw.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Da  das Video trifft es ganz genau.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KB4BSsP6gts
Nur das es halt so ist ohne das Vsync an ist.
Gerade das springen der Maus ist da nen NoGo jedenfalls für mich.
Aber ich wollte ja schon weg sein^^


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Kann mir das erst angucken, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin.
Mal gucken was das gibt


----------



## dbilas (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

naja..
bekanntes Thema und wenn man Vsync nutzen möchte, dann sollte man die FPS entsprechend locken und diese liegt meist bei 58/59FPS und schon gibt es keine verzögerung und kein tearing
Bei BF3/4 wäre das also folgender Befehl in der Config
GameTime.MaxVariableFps 59.000000

der Typ im Video hat also nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung aber ich weiß worauf du hinaus möchtest


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Da  das Video trifft es ganz genau.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KB4BSsP6gts
> Nur das es halt so ist ohne das Vsync an ist.
> Gerade das springen der Maus ist da nen NoGo jedenfalls für mich.
> Aber ich wollte ja schon weg sein^^


 
Naja so richtig viel Ahnung hat der ja nicht und bei schnellen Bewegungen habe ich bei mir noch nie so ein abgehacktes Bild gesehen.
Ja, Vsync erhöht den Inputlag, aber nein die Maus ist dann nicht auf einmal an einer anderen Stelle.
Und seit wann ist BF3 auf 105fps limitiert, ich kenn das nur mit 200.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

danke euch schon mal ich denke ich kann besser den Asus nehmen.......weil Leitwolf hatte ja schon den dell und für schnelle games nett so dolle  der dell hat zwar das bessere bild und wenn ich nun einen Moni suchen würde zum bilder bearbeiten / Office usw...dann hätte ich auf jedenfall den dell genommen 

 welcher ips macht den alles richtig Optik/Geschwindigkeit/Bildquali ? sagen wir mal wenn ich mehr Geld invistieren würde


----------



## Red-John (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

So wie ich das verstanden habe, ist AH-IPS das beste IPS-Panel.

Einfach mal hier nachlesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html

Unter Panelarten


----------



## dbilas (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Jo, AH-IPS ist halt eine gute Mischung und gerade zum spielen sehr geeignet
In der Kaufberatung wird übrigens auch der Asus Empfohlen


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*



> So wie ich das verstanden habe, ist AH-IPS das beste IPS-Panel.


Auf dem Papier ist das AH-IPS Panel das beste. Allerdings heißt das nicht, das es immer alles überragt. Jeder Hersteller kann mal Mist bauen. Wir hatten auch schon Monitore die trotz AH-IPS Panel nur bedingt zum Spielen geeignet waren. 



> In der Kaufberatung wird übrigens auch der Asus Empfohlen


Jep! Die Entscheidung dies bezüglich war recht einfach. Die Latenz ist kurz, und die Reaktionszeit dennoch gut. Negativer Aspekt sind die Überschwinger und die teilweise sichtbaren Artefakte. Allerdings soll es ja Menschen geben, die so was in kauf nehmen, weil ihnen das Design gefällt.


----------



## dbilas (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Und auch an dich die frage
hast du den Monitor? Es gibt keine Überschwinger oder Artefakte!
P/L ein sehr guter Monitor, allerdings nicht der mit den Bang & Olufsen System, sondern der normale VX279


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Nein, ich habe den Monitor nicht. 
Das Gerät ist nicht in meiner Zielgruppe.
Ich beziehe mich auf diverser Test aus dem Netz. -> PRAD | Test Monitor Asus MX279H Teil 6 -> Asus MX279H 27-inch Monitor Review - Reviewed.com Monitors

*
*


----------



## dbilas (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

ja, das ist halt das was ich hier bereits mal angesprochen habe. 
Die ganzen Test können bei einer Kaufentscheidung helfen aber man sollte unbedingt selbst testen 

Prad Testet unter "Laborbedingungen" aber als normaler Anwender wo der Monitor auf dem Schreibtisch steht, wirst du nichts davon merken was man bemängelt (ich hoffe ihr versteht wie ich das meine )


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*



> Die ganzen Test können bei einer Kaufentscheidung helfen aber man sollte unbedingt selbst testen


Und wie bzw. wo? Ich kenne keinen Elektrofachmarkt der viele der genannten Geräte da hat. Ich persönlich habe das Glück das mein Händler eine sehr breite Palette an Geräten hat, und selbst Gamer aus der UT und Quake Ära ist. Aber als Normal-User fehlen einem wahrscheinlich die Möglichkeiten für solche Tests.


----------



## dbilas (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Grundsätzlich sollte man TVs und Monitore immer selbst in den eigenen Vier Wänden testen und dann entscheiden
Und es gibt ja zum Glück 14-Tage Widerrufs-/Rückgaberecht 

Ist zwar nicht die feine Art aber unglaublich wichtig sich selbst ein Bild zu machen bevor man blind bestellt und sich auf diverse Test verlässt


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Hier scheiden sich eben die Geister. Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung so zu verfahren. Klar will man die Geräte testen, aber es ist eben auch unfair den Händlern gegenüber die dann darauf sitzen bleiben. Die Händler haben ja damit angefangen, gegen solche Methoden vor zu gehen.


----------



## dbilas (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Jo aber du würdest ja auch kein Auto blind kaufen 
Gibt halt immer ein für und wieder. Die Online Händler, die sich über die Rückfabefrist beklagen, sind aber auch für Pleiten der kleinen Fachmärkte verantwortlich weil sie eben deutlich günstiger anbieten durch Einsparung von Arbeitskräfte etc


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

https://geizhals.de/?cmp=970432&cmp=861981

 ist der einzige Unterschied der fehlende DP Port und die Farbe?


----------



## dbilas (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Jupp,
Das "Q" steht für Displayport+MHL ("H" für HDMI) und das "VX" für Farbe Schwarz und Stereo Lautsprecher. Das MX steht für Farbe Silber und Bang & Olufsen LS. 

Sonst ist alles gleich


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*



dbilas schrieb:


> Jupp,
> Das "Q" steht für Displayport+MHL ("H" für HDMI) und das "VX" für Farbe Schwarz und Stereo Lautsprecher. Das MX steht für Farbe Silber und Bang & Olufsen LS.
> 
> Sonst ist alles gleich



was der genaue Unterschied zwischen DP port und HDMI? was ist besser?


----------



## dbilas (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

DP-Port ist der neuste "Standard" und ist unter anderem für 3D Anwender sehr interessant 
mehr kannst du hier erfahren
DisplayPort


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

kann man son IPS Moni auch ocen ( habe zwar noch nie einen moni oced ) so 75 Herz oder so? Kann man da was mit kaputt machen? Wäre mal interessant


----------



## dbilas (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Man kann so ziemlich jeden Monitor OC und wie es beim OC so ist. Kaputt kann immer was gehen


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*



dbilas schrieb:


> Man kann so ziemlich jeden Monitor OC und wie es beim OC so ist. Kaputt kann immer was gehen


 
 wo gibt's eine gute Anleitung dafür...kann es ja mit meinem LG versuchen


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*



Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> wo gibt's eine gute Anleitung dafür...kann es ja mit meinem LG versuchen


 
Kannst du nicht einfach noch ein paar Euro drauflegen?
Dann kannst einen 144Hz Monitor kaufen und brauchst nicht übertakten, vor allem sagt keiner, dass das so einfach geht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht einfach noch ein paar Euro drauflegen?
> Dann kannst einen 144Hz Monitor kaufen und brauchst nicht übertakten, vor allem sagt keiner, dass das so einfach geht.



aber ist nicht beim 144hz Moni nicht das bild schlechter wegen dem TN Panel?

welchen 144hz moni empfiehlst du denn?

Mein Kollege hat diesen hier

*BenQ XL2420T*


*der gefällt mir als einziges....geht noch so *

https://geizhals.de/iiyama-prolite-gb2488hsu-b1-schwarz-a1078617.html


----------



## JoM79 (5. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Ja das Bild ist schlechter als bei IPS, aber auch nicht so viel schlechter.
Die besten Farben hat der Asus VG248QE.
Vor allem wenn du schneller Shooter spielst oder bei Rennspielen, ist das Bild wesentlich flüssiger.
Kein 60Hz Monitor kommt da dran.
Zu meinem jetzigen Eizo FS2434, ist mein "alter" BenQ XL2720Z bei 144Hz wesentlich schneller.
Bei 60Hz nehmen die sich nicht mehr viel.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Also ich fande schon das IPS um einiges besser ausschaut der Dell hats mir vom Bild richtig angetan da konnte der Asus und BenQ einpacken.
Das muss halt jeder selbst wissen aber wenn du wenigstenns nen bissel was von ner ansehnlichen Farbwiedergabe haben möchtest geht kein weg am Asus vorbei.
Ich finde auch TN verschluckt zuviel an Details was mit nen IPS oder auch VA Panel so alles zum vorschein kommt in Games ist schon net wenig.
Andersrum ist 144Hz auch was feines und zaubert einem schon nen lächeln ins Gesicht leider gewöhnt man sich ans geschmeidige Bild so schnell das es garnet mehr auffällt.
Aber was auffällt ist die extreme Helle das spreche net viele an obwohl ich es wichtig finde die 144Hz teile brennen dir die Auge aus und das ist eher schlecht als recht zu regeln.
Musst halt wissen was dir wichtiger ist wenns dir ums geschmeidige Bild geht 144Hz wenn net IPS und zurnot takten 75-85Hz ist meistenns drinne und ist schon ne ganze ecke mehr als 60Hz.
Dann hättest jedenfalls so nen zwischen ding müsstest blos nen Monitor mit lowen Lag nehmen und schon haste den perfekten Allrounder der in schnellen shooter sich auch net verstecken brauch.


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*



Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Aber was auffällt ist die extreme Helle das spreche net viele an obwohl ich es wichtig finde die 144Hz teile brennen dir die Auge aus und das ist eher schlecht als recht zu regeln.


 
Nicht wirklich, meinen BenQ konnte ich weit genug runter regeln.
Der Asus VN278QLB hat z.B. ne höhere Grundhelligkeit.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Ja beim BenQ ist das schon besser als beim Asus ich habs ja getestet
Das Prob beim BenQ ist wenn du zuweit runteregelst leidet das ganze Bild extrem und sah alles andere als schön aus.
Hattest den Punkt überschritten mit der Helligkeit das es wieder gut aussah dann hats einem wieder geblendet.
Noch dazu geht der Gammawert sowas von in de Höhe im 144Hz Modus das ist auch sowas dummes wieso ist das so meine in 3D ok da muss das Bild ja heller sein aber ich will es in 2D nutzen.
Ich weis net ich fande die schwer zu regeln.
Bei IPS/VA ist das easy going zack drann klemmen Helligkeit einstellen vielleicht noch auf sGB stellen und alles ist top ob beim Surfen oder Gamen.


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Hmm ich finde das geht problemlos und das der Gammawert bei 144Hz höher, da habe ich nichts von gesehen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Siehste da scheiden sich wieder die Geister
Und deshalb ist es halt besser man testet es selber jeder nimmt es halt anders wahr.
Aber mal OT behälste den Eizo jetzt?
Weil haste ja jetzt in deiner Sig drinne.
Wird der BenQ wohl abgestoßen^^


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Jap, spiele kaum noch Shooter und dann lohnt sich 144Hz nicht mehr.
Vielleicht schenke ich mir zu Weihnachten auch nen WQHD oder 4K, mal gucken.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Naja ist ja net so das man mit 60Hz net ganz oben mit spielen kann was Shooter betrifft
Wenn man ne Reakion von nem toten Tier hat oder ohne Brain spielt helfen 144Hz ja auch nix^^
Es läuft halt runder obwohl ich sagen muss auf 60Hz hab ich mich nach kurzer Zeit wieder drann gewöhnt und spiele auch net schlechter oder besser wie mit 144Hz.
Und 60Hz kommen mir wieder gut flüssig vor obwohl es doch paar stellen gibt wo ich sage hier merkt man das es *nur* 60Hz sind gerade bei Dota2 wenn die Heroes sich bewegen ist es halt ruckelig die Animationen.
Natürlich auch das Tearing fällt schon auf gerade bei den *oben drauf sicht* Spielen.
Und da Vsync bei mir ausfällt muss ich damit leben.
So muss jetzt in de Heija die Zeit verfliegt so schnell aber auf Arbeit wärs jetzt erst um 10^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. August 2014)

Also mache ich mit diesen hier nichts falsch oder? 

https://m.notebooksbilliger.de/asus+vx279q+69+cm+27+led+ips+panel?nbb=45c48c

habt ihr einen guten link zum ocen eines Moni ? habe schon viel übertaktet aber einen Monitor noch nie


----------



## dbilas (6. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

du machst mit dem sicherlich nichts falsch
aber warum übertakten? Teste ihn erstmal und das einzige was ich tun würde, wäre Downsampling. Das bringt deutlich mehr als die paar Hz die du raus kitzeln kannst


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (6. August 2014)

Würde eh nicht gleich ocen ...


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*



dbilas schrieb:


> du machst mit dem sicherlich nichts falsch
> aber warum übertakten? Teste ihn erstmal und das einzige was ich tun würde, wäre Downsampling. Das bringt deutlich mehr als die paar Hz die du raus kitzeln kannst


 
Du 75 oder 85Hz bringen schon ne menge mMn auch wenn es nach net viel ausschaut macht es sich doch sehr bemerkbar natürlich kann man pech haben und man hat frameskipping dann gehts halt net also man sollte sich da net zu 100% verlassen das es ohne skipping klappt.
@Evgasüchtiger das takten ist mit AMD Karten leider net so easy wie beim den grünen.
Dafür brauchste nen extra Programm CRU heist das gaube...da bin ich net mehr so sicher guck am besten im Korea Thema hier da sollte alles erklärt sein.
Normal ist das ne sache von 3min aber wenn der Monitor die Hz net gleich fressen will musste die einzelnen timings noch einstellen und da die passenden finden dauert schon^^.


----------



## dbilas (6. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Du hast schon recht.
Ich hatte bisher nie soviel Glück und es waren im schnitt nur +5hz. Beim Asus habe ich noch nicht probiert aber wenn EVGA min 75hz schafft, dann wäre das natürlich super und ich probiere dann auch mein Glück


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Ich finde das lohnt sich nicht für 15Hz, dann lieber gleich nen 144Hz und gut ist.


----------



## dbilas (6. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Was aber wieder ein TN wäre. Und nachdem ich die teilweise krassen Unterschiede zu IPS gesehen habe, würde ich lieber auf 144HZ verzichten. 

Toll wären natürlich 144hz, AH-IPS mit 4k Auflösung in 27" für 250€ 
Da würde ich direkt drei von kaufen


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Tja eh es sowas mal gibt für den Preis glaub da liegen war vorher schon unter der Erde^^
Die sollen sich lieber mit OLED beeilen im PC Monitor bereich soweit wie ich es gehört habe sollen die wohl verdamt schnell sein und wer OLED von Handys oder auch TV´s kennt weis das es genial ausschaut.


----------



## dbilas (6. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Das wäre sicherlich nicht schlecht aber wird wohl auch noch eine weile dauern, leider 
Ich hatte einige Monitore in der letzten Zeit bei mir zum Testen und mich ärgert es ein wenig das ich nicht von jedem einzelnen ein Video gemacht habe 

Zu erst hatte ich den ASUS VG248QE hier und die 144Hz haben sich schon bemerkbar gemacht. Allerdings war ich vom Bild einfach nicht "begeistert". Ich habe hier einen alten LG W2261VP der mit den gleichen Testbildern Kalibriert wurde (Burosch) wie jeden andere Monitor der in der engeren Auswahl stand. Beim ASUS VG248QE war das Bild ein wenig heller was aber normal ist da mein LG schon einige Jährchen auf dem Buckel hatte. Ansonsten gab es von der Bildqualität keinen Unterschied. Dann hatte ich den LG 27MP35HQ hier und auch der hat mich nicht vom Hocker gerissen, dann hatte ich mir zwei weitere bestellt. Den Asus VX279Q und den Samsung S27D390H

Der Samsung war dann der erste Monitor der ein schönes Bild hatte und Details zeigte, die ich vorher so nie gesehen habe. Der Asus war was die Helligkeit & Kontrast+Design anbelangte, noch ein klein tick besser und daher ist der es geworden
Alle Monitore waren uneingeschränkt zum zocken geeignet. Es gab weder ein Inputlag, noch waren unschöne Schlieren oder Farbverfälschungen zu sehen

Ich habe mal versucht mit meinem Smartphone den Desktop ab zu fotografieren und der Asus 144HZ war, wie bereits erwähnt, von der Bildqualität ziemlich identisch mit meinem alten LG
Man schaue sich mal die Details an, die ein TN verschluckt (Hoffe man erkennt es auf dem Bildern). Daher würde ich lieber auf die 144Hz verzichten und Details sehen, die sonst verschluckt werden

am besten beide Bilder nebeneinander öffnen damit man den krassen unterschied sieht


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Mit Bilder ist das immer so lala aber ich weis was de meinst einmal nen gutes IPS Panel gehabt will man das super Bild net mehr missen.
Das mit den Details ist wirklich schon erstaunlich was da beim zocken alles so zum vorschein kommt da sehen die Games grafisch ganz anders aus mMn.


----------



## dbilas (6. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Ja das stimmt. 
Die Kamera verfälscht auch was den Kontrast anbelangt das bild zum teil erheblich aber rechts der Rasen/Moos, der kleine stein daneben und beim Wasserfall sieht man deutlich einen unterschied. 

Das ist im übrigen mein erster Monitor mit IPS-Panel und in jedem Game sehe ich Details, das ist der Wahnsinn. 

Bin ein wenig euphorisch wie man sicherlich mitbekommt 

Also @te...IPS kaufen


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Netter Hintergrund, kenne ich irgendwo her 
Mein Problem ist aber weiterhin, das ich den Unterschied einfach nicht so krass finde.
Ja, IPS hat nen besseres Bild.
Aber wenn ich viele schneller Shooter spielen würde, dann würde ich auf keinen Fall auf 144Hz verzichten.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Für Quake oder UT würde ich jetzt 144Hz auch vorziehen aber sonst?
Soviele schnelle Shooter gibts nu auch net und BF4 ist alles andere als schnell CSGO find ich auch net über schnell.
Natürlich bin ich der erste der mit zuschlagen tut wenns die ersten IPS 144Hz gibt aber ansonsten passen auch 60Hz+takt.
Ich kenne viele leute die zwischen IPS  und TN kein Unterschied erkenne sowie 60Hz und 144Hz in die ihren augen spinnt unser eins und bildet sich das nur ein lol.
Manchmal wünsch ich mir ich würde sowas auch net erkennen da könnt ich mir den billigsten vom billigsten Monitor kaufen und zocken^^


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Titanfall ist auch relativ schnell.
Aber wie du schon sagst das meiste ist relativ subjektiv.
Habe mit früher beim Monitorkauf nie Gedanken drüber gemacht.
Aber mittlerweile gibt es da schon grosse Unterschiede.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Ja Titanfall noch find das pers. richtig gut vom move her blos die Titan nerven lol.
Wenn die net wären und die Bots auch net wärs nen Spiel geworden was man wieder suchten kann^^
Da hoffe ich mal aufs neuen COD soll ja so angelehnt sein.
Ich hab mir früher auch keine gedanken gemacht beim Monitor kauf zack Amazon auf Größe,Auflösung und Preis rein und den erst besten genommen der gut aussah.
Dann angeschlossen und einfach gezockt da gabs net so von wegen die Ausleuchtung ist ja müll oder die Farben Blickwinkel Reaktionszeiten u.s.w.
Aber so mehr man sich damit beschäftigt Test ließt,selber Testet Meinungen von Usern ließt erschwert einen das nur mehr.
Heut heult man schon wenn man nen toten Pixel hat was ein früher net gestört hätte^^


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

es wir wohl der Asus 27er


----------



## dbilas (7. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

denke das ist eine gute Entscheidung 
Zum Thema 144 bzw 120Hz
Für solche Monitore benötigt man natürlich auch entsprechende hardware, denn wenn diese zu schwach ist und nur 60-70FPS ausspuckt, bringen einem die 144 bzw 120Hz auch wenig

Nachtrag: @evga
Denk dran das beim Asus nur ein VGA-Kabel im Lieferumfang ist. Keine Ahnung was man sich dabei gedacht hat aber weder HDMI noch Displayport oder irgendein Adapter wird mitgeliefert


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

ich muss mal schauen ob auch ein DPP kabel bei der Vaporx dabei ist...ein HDMI wohl.....soll ich DPP oder HDMI nehmen?


----------



## dbilas (7. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Je nachdem was deine Grafikkarte für Anschlüsse hat und ob du dein LG W2261VP als zweit Monitor anschließen möchtest
Ob HDMI oder Display Port ist eigentlich egal. Beide sind Digital und beide können auch den Ton wiedergeben


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*



dbilas schrieb:


> Je nachdem was deine Grafikkarte für Anschlüsse hat und ob du dein LG W2261VP als zweit Monitor anschließen möchtest
> Ob HDMI oder Display Port ist eigentlich egal. Beide sind Digital und beide können auch den Ton wiedergeben



die vapor 290 hat 2x dvi & 1x DPP & 1x HDMI



http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-X-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_958305.html


----------



## dbilas (7. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Jo, dann kannst du dein LG W2261VP entweder via DVI oder HDMI betreiben und dein Hauptmonitor entweder mit HDMI oder Displayport
Bei meiner HD-7870ghz wird der Displayport automatisch als Bildschirm 1 erkannt


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Ok danke Euch allen für die tolle Beratung


----------



## Painkiller (7. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Kleiner Tipp noch. Vermeide wenn es geht HDMI. Das ganze macht im Zusammenspiel mit einem PC des öfteren Probleme. -.- Es ist und bleibt halt eine Wohnzimmerschnittstelle. 
DisplayPort wäre auch meine Empfehlung.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*



<> schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp noch. Vermeide wenn es geht HDMI. Das ganze macht im Zusammenspiel mit einem PC des öfteren Probleme. -.- Es ist und bleibt halt eine Wohnzimmerschnittstelle.
> DisplayPort wäre auch meine Empfehlung.



OK Danke dir dann nehme ich DPP


----------



## dbilas (8. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Gib Bescheid wenn das gute Stück bei dir auf dem Schreibtisch steht


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. August 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*



dbilas schrieb:


> Gib Bescheid wenn das gute Stück bei dir auf dem Schreibtisch steht



Klar mach ich Glatt..Dauert aber noch so 2 Monate....weil diesen Monat gibt's erstmal noch eine Samsung SSD Evo 500GB...meine Samsung 830 SSD 256GB ist voll


----------



## dbilas (27. September 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

kleines Update:
Ich habe meinen Monitor mittlerweile Stabil auf 75Hz übertaktet
Die Tage werde ich schauen wie hoch ich noch gehen kann


----------



## Leitwolf200 (28. September 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Noch testen ob es auch kein Skipping gibt sonst bringt dir das nix


----------



## dbilas (28. September 2014)

*AW: neuer 24 IPS Panel  er für mich zum gamen so ~200€*

Nein, läuft alles super und mit diversen Tests überprüft


----------

